# Chattahoochee WMA Bear Hunting



## Rgcole (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to the Lumpkin County area and am wanting to hunt the Chattahoochee WMA for bear.  I've hunted Dawson Forest for squirrels, but have never been to Chattahoochee WMA and have never bear hunted.  I've grown up in the middle/south Georgia woods.  

Any information (starting points, what to look for, etc.) anyone has for a beginner on a bear hunt would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You in Advance-


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm in same boat, middle GA, longterm seasoned hunter. N GA bear is a first for me this year.  I suggest you read every thread in this bear forum.  Its less than 30 pages I think.  Its incredible the wealth of information members have shared.  Will it provide a gps coordinate to hunt, NO.  Will it tell you when, what, and how to find & hunt bear? YES.  After that, its sweat equity time.  Get in the woods and do it.  

I'm heading up to Choestoe on Friday and will be hunting all week.  I'm all in, complete newbie, but confident I have some great spots mapped out and just need to make it happen.  Hunting is all about the right time @ the right place.   In order to improve my odds of being there that that time, I need to spend some time in the woods.  Good luck & shoot straight.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 6, 2016)

Every person who thinks about bear hunting goes to Chattahoochee. IMO, Blue Ridge WMA, Chestatee, and the CNF surrounding those areas are better and get about 1/10 the hunting pressure. Good luck!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 6, 2016)

Dawson Forest has bears, try Burnt Mtn or Wildcat, and get high.


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 6, 2016)

I perfect the cnf. Less pressure and you don't have to deal with the date limits


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 7, 2016)

Best be in really good shape. I only hunt one place in white, towns, or union county that is less than a mile from the truck.  Ive lately been learning the other local wma's and the surrounding NF because the people on hooch wma drive me insane. Id guess that 95 percent of hunters on that wma and 99 percent of the passer throughs dont ever belong in the woods, let alone the mountains.


----------



## blasterracer (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree Hammer Spank
must be in good shape, that mountain hunting is NO
joke. Make sure you have a partner with you,, no cell service in the mountains or at least where we where at.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 14, 2016)

To many acorns this year.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 14, 2016)

Dont think you have to be ON a WMA.  There is plenty of NF that have plenty of bears on them.  Ive killed a few bear and seen many and I have never hunted a WMA.  Good luck and hope you kill a couple of them!


----------

